# Seal Soul



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ladies, I have NEVER been a Seal fan. I must tell you if you love Soul Music and if you get nothing else this year get his new CD "SOUL"!!! 

This is the BEST CD I have heard in such a long time....If you love Sam Cooke, Marvin Gaye etc...OMG this CD is HOTTTT!! He has repromoted all the old R & B soul classics....

Ok that is my today's plug girls!! Just had to put that out there...because I just heard it for the first time from beginning to end....

A Change is Gonna come....Sam Cooke....The song he song for the Obama campaign...Priceless !!!


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 5, 2008)

r u listening to steve harvey? LOL  i'm planning to pick it up also.


----------



## gitts (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ssudiva* 

 
_r u listening to steve harvey? LOL i'm planning to pick it up also._

 

Yes I did listen to him...and it inspired me to pop open the CD that I had bought over the weekend but failed to open up!! It is awesome!!


----------



## Nita67 (Dec 5, 2008)

I only liked a couple of his songs, but I think this one might be a hit.  I'm gonna look for it this weekend.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm old school ...that is probably why I loved it all....Reminded me of the songs my Dad used to play in the car on the cassette player


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 5, 2008)

You know what TISH... Seal is really a GREAT singer! It's just that his songs never appealed to me. I think he came out not wanting to just do R&B... you know start out as a rock star but it just didn't happen. He has a great voice, the tone, it's raspy in a good way. I'm so glad he finally put out an R&B CD. His next one will probably be one too but with his own songs. This is his niche... just go with it dude!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ Yeah I never liked him before this CD....I think that was the London up bringing ...so he had to cater to the music of that part of the world at the time...Now that he is in the US he has taken a different format.... Hopefully it will work for him...


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 18, 2008)

*That CD is meant for old heads...*


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*That CD is meant for old heads...*_

 
As my 84 y/o Grammmy used to say...Baby, Just keep living...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 18, 2008)

why is this in the beauty of color section???


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_why is this in the beauty of color section???_

 
Who knows why I posted it here....I was probably in this section....I've slept since this was posted...or Maybe because I was listening to Steve Harvey...Have it moved if it bothers you..

P.S. I had it moved.....All should be well!


----------

